

The Irrationality of Giving Up This Much Liberty to Fight Terror - washedup
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2013/06/the-numbers-dont-lie-its-irrational-to-give-up-this-much-liberty-to-fight-terror/276695/

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5854818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5854818)

~~~
washedup
thanks, didn't realize it's a repost

------
washedup
For over a decade the US Gov't has used the idea of terrorism to justify many
wars and legislation produced over that time. It's starting to get annoying.
Hopefully this article will help people understand why it is an irrational
fear.

